
Beijing's Air Is So Bad, the Sale of Bottled Canadian Mountain Air Is Soaring - tpatke
https://news.vice.com/article/beijings-air-is-so-bad-the-sale-of-fresh-canadian-mountain-air-is-soaring
======
hrnnnnnn
Obligatory Spaceballs reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiabeNR_q0U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiabeNR_q0U)

